

Ask HN: anyone else watching with horror/fascination as reddit turns into /b/? - ghiotion

There are almost too many examples to cite (narwhals, 'let me tap that', 'FB girl who loves anal', 'stay hasty' personal army thread, references to pedobear, etc, etc, etc).<p>Don't get me wrong.  I love reddit.  I also, in spite of myself, like /b/.  It can be brilliantly demonic.  But I've seen reddit slowly transform into /b/ over the course of the past 2 years - right around the time Anonymous went after the Scientologists.  Amazingly, I have never seen reddit mentioned on /b/, but I see /b/ mentioned on reddit quite a bit.  So how did it happen?  Did reddit discover /b/ or vice versa?  Is /b/ the inevitable end result when a bunch of smart, socially awkward, computer savvy teens and 20-year-olds get together online?
======
toki
No, i like reddit as it is! I love that reddit is a living organism. I think
that the 4chan-jokes are just a trend like the Ron-Paul-Posts some months
ago...

A long time i was sceptical that the system with the sub-reddits is really
useful, but now i am convinced that it is a great invention: It allows reddit
to develop and be a very dynamic system.

Reddit is alive and becoming better every day in its subreddits. The new
"todayilearned" and "iama" subreddits are great. Its becoming a little bit
like a better usenet.

Hacker News has better discussions, yeah, but reddit has more potential for
further development and innovantion...

------
alaskamiller
It's really just the same people browsing both sites. I'll bet you, it's the
same people browsing this site as well.

~~~
citation_needed
_I'll bet you, it's the same people browsing this site as well._

 _That_ I doubt. The discussions on here seem a tad more enlightened and
articulate.

~~~
trafficlight
I think it's because everyone here understands that this not the place for /b/
style comments. We are actively trying to keep HN enlightening and articulate.

That's not to say that jackass comments don't have their place.

